# Stuck-up, spoiled kid or abused?



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

http://newjersey.news12.com/news/morris-catholic-high-school-student-rachel-canning-sues-parents-for-tuition-financial-support-1.7263810



> A Morris County honor student who sued her parents has been denied access to emergency money for her living expenses.
> 
> The Morris Catholic High School senior filed the suit last week, claiming her parents are still financially responsible for her even though she moved out when she turned 18 last year.





> Her father, a retired Lincoln Park police chief, says the rules also included a 1:30 a.m. curfew, being respectful and a diligent effort to make good grades.
> 
> A complaint filed with the court outlined the contrasting claims made by both Rachel Canning and her parents.
> 
> In the complaint, the teen alleged that her father "gave me [her] a sense that he was inappropriately affectionate with me." The teen also claimed that her parents were verbally abusive on a number of occasions.


I really don't know what to make of this story. At first glance, she comes across as be stuck-up and spoiled because she wants what she wants, but I just wonder if there is more to the story. I don't know if I believe the story about her father being "inappropriately affectionate".


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

She's eighteen, she can go 'discover America.'

She just has to do it on her own.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

see, that's kind of how I feel too. Put school on hold, get a job, secure yourself. Then move on with your planned life.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

And I bet you she had an iPhone in elementary school....


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2014)

Affluenza


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> And I bet you she had an iPhone in elementary school....




I can just imagine what would have happened if I'd asked my parents for a $500 electronic devise to drag around all day.

I still can't get over parents giving their kids high end cell phones.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2014)

dude if the day comes that minisnick needs a cell phone while still at home it will be one of those disposable track phone things.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I can just imagine what would have happened if I'd asked my parents for a $500 electronic devise to drag around all day.
> 
> I still can't get over parents giving their kids high end cell phones.


I was never "given" anything. I grew up with the notion that I had to work for what I wanted. Oh well. When I turned 17, I bought a POS Chrystler K-car convertible. My friends were getting new Jeeps and trucks.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> dude if the day comes that minisnick needs a cell phone while still at home it will be one of those disposable track phone things.


That's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I can just imagine what would have happened if I'd asked my parents for a $500 electronic devise to drag around all day.
> ...


I should add that I bought the POS with my own money, parents were not involved.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> She's eighteen, she can go 'discover America.'
> 
> She just has to do it on her own.


The law says at 18 she's an adult. no more "child support" You want to leave your family you're on your own. Let the "well-meaning" family paying for her lawyer pay for her college.

One morning as I went to take my shower and get ready for work, I found someone sleeping on our couch downstairs. It was a friend of my son's who got locked out of his house because he was out past curfew and he knew we typically kept a back door unlocked. I told the kid he was welcome to stay with us but my rules were at least as stringent as the rules his parents were imposing on him. (We are friends with his parents and they're good people). He moved on to another family who was more relaxed and stayed there for a while. He eventually realized he was being a jerk and went back home.


----------



## Slugger926 (Mar 5, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> dude if the day comes that minisnick needs a cell phone while still at home it will be one of those disposable track phone things.




That is sorta what we got our now 11 year old daughter last year through our Verizon plan. It was more so she could get hold of us in emergency since she takes dance 20 miles away. It reduced our phone bill by 40% to add her phone. She never uses it, and she always forgets it at home. Her Birthday was last week, and she wanted nothing. When we go to amusement parks, she never wanted anything from the gift shops while I have many friends who taught their kids to always get stuff from gift shops and now complain about it.

Set the expectations early and support the kids along with doing stuff with the kids and issues tend not to happen. The ground work starts early, and you have to stay consistant.

I know everyone here already does that.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 5, 2014)

The beginning of this article sounded like it came from The Onion.

I think people who've been truly abused are more resourceful at finding ways to get what they need without having to resort to a lawsuit, since they've already had to cope with doing so under threats and intimidation. My 2 cents.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 5, 2014)

Our son (14) has an iphone, BUT it is a hand-me-down from my BIL. And any overages come out of his pocket.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

We also broke down with my 14-year-old and got him a decent phone but it's not a brand-new iPhone or new Samsung. My other two kids have those seven dollar a month track phones and here in Colorado I really like them having them because you have to walk to school and we kind a like to know when they get there and all that good stuff but even my fifth-grader most of his friends all Have either iPhone 4s or Samsung galaxy.

But I think the girl in this new story symbolizes all that's wrong with this generation of millennial's whose parents have given them everything in their life.

I mean at least make the kids take out the trash and vacuum and such...,


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2014)

^when it is time to do minisnicks laundry I have him do most of the work. I just add the soap.

once a month he also has to put the empty water jugs outside for the waterman


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

okay i re-read the article, I think if I was the father in this situation I would make sure she finished HS, I think the parents owe the child that much, but thats about it. any assistance with college would have to be based on "whatever weird circumstances" surround this family..


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Why is an 18 year old honor student still in high school??


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Why is an 18 year old honor student still in high school??




I'd say 75% of my class was 18 when we graduated.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Why is an 18 year old honor student still in high school??
> ...




Yeah but she's a senior now and she turned 18 last year so the sentence is a bit confusing (last school year or last year =2013)


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 5, 2014)

I turned 18 in November 1995 and graduated in June 1996, so I was over 18 for most of my senior year. My parents thought it was better for me to start Kindergarten at age 5 instead of 4. She could be in a similar situation.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2014)

the joys of cut off dates for starting school...


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 5, 2014)

A good number of my classmates were 19 when we graduated. The only 17 year olds were me and one other nerd.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

17 yr old here too. I got busted as a minor for buying alcohol for a graduation party.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2014)

17 at hs grad too. they started the cut off date shortly after i started school


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> okay i re-read the article, I think if I was the father in this situation I would make sure she finished HS, I think the parents owe the child that much, but thats about it. any assistance with college would have to be based on "whatever weird circumstances" surround this family..




The article says that the school is comping the rest of her tuition since she is an honor student and only has 1 semester left.


----------



## vineyardmh (Mar 8, 2014)

My youngest son decided he want to be independent and free from parents and their rules. He was tired of having to tell us where he was going and when he would return. He was tired of being told to clean up his room. He didn't like our comments about his 'slack' dress code. He was going to break away from us and our strict rules.

So .....he joined the Army and shipped out on his 18th birthday.

Boy did he show us! He no longer had to follow OUR rules. BUT - suddenly - he had new rules (and many were almost as tough as ours!). There were some tougher rules - the new dress code was tougher than ours, and while living in the barracks, the cleanliness requirements were tougher.

But - almost 6 years later - he is a Staff Sergeant, and is now responsible for leading, shaping and yes - monitoring younger adults who strain at rules, and he wonders why they don't understand the need to follow rules, and if they grew up with very permissive parents. [Of late, he has expressed an appreciation for what he learned when growing up!]


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Vineyard: sometimes that's what it takes. Thanks to your son for his service.


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2014)

1) If you don't have the money to finish at your private school, you go to a f*cking public one or work for it.

2) I have zero sympathy for this girl whatsoever. You're so worked up over your HIGH SCHOOL BOYFRIEND that you move out? Seriously? And a 1:30 curfew? My parents used to go batshit if I was HOME and not IN BED by 10:00 PM, even when I was in high school.

Whether you agree with it or not, if you have any intelligence whatsoever, you suck it up, go you're whopping few months of remaining high school, and then go to college and get f*cked up like every other normal human being.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

I knew a girl who turned eighteen, sang 'happy birthday to me,' packed her bags, and headed out. Got a full ride at VA Tech (she was freakin' brilliant) and did quite well.

Matter if fact, years ago, someone posted on here that sounded a lot like her (but it wasn't).


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2014)

guess she came home.. probably best solution...

http://www.newser.com/story/183667/teen-who-sued-parents-for-money-returns-home.html?utm_source=part&amp;utm_medium=united&amp;utm_campaign=rss_topnews


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> guess she came home.. probably best solution...
> 
> http://www.newser.com/story/183667/teen-who-sued-parents-for-money-returns-home.html?utm_source=part&amp;utm_medium=united&amp;utm_campaign=rss_topnews


yes! I hadn't gotten a chance to post the link this afternoon due to my PITA job.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 12, 2014)

I was going to post it, but couldn't remember the thread title.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

^^^^^ :BS:


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 12, 2014)

:bio:


----------

